# Identification of metal with density over 14 g/cm3



## MicheleM (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello, i have some non ferromagnetic metallic disks used to generate sparks in motor , they are very small and I can only measure a density larger then 14 g/cm3. tungsten or platinum I guess. I have no access to HNO3 or sofisticated equipment , can I distinguish between them using HCl -H2O2? Or H2SO4? I do not find clear information about tungsten resistance to acids*.* Thanks


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 9, 2021)

Tungsten reacts with H2O2. Look Wikipedia


----------



## MicheleM (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you very much! @Lino1406 , I am going to use 3 per cent hydrogen peroxide. I didn't see any reference to H202 in the wiki page of tungsten , perhaps I missed it, thanks again


----------



## MicheleM (Nov 9, 2021)

For future readers https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/ac60176a021


----------



## Lou (Nov 9, 2021)

H2O2 is very effective against tungsten.

Simplest tool is heat. If red hot and cools down looking the same, it's likely Pt.


----------



## MicheleM (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you @Lou


----------

